# Cairo:"Bremer? Se Skriniar vale 70 mln...".



## admin (12 Luglio 2022)

Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


----------



## Stex (12 Luglio 2022)

bravo cairo. minimo 50 cerca di sfilarglieli ai nati male


----------



## Milanoide (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Ha ragione.
Ehhhhh ma Bremer non ha giocato negli "Ingiocabili"


----------



## Igniorante (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"



Che il Torino non molli di un cm rispetto a questa idea.
Per una volta ha ragione, Skriniar e De Ligt non valgono la metà di quello che chiedono le rispettive squadre, contrariamente a Bremer.


----------



## evideon (12 Luglio 2022)

Dai Urbano, fatti valere!


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Luglio 2022)

Fa Sempre il galletto, poi Glielo venderà a 20 Milioni alla fine..


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Lo avrebbe detto pure se anziché Bremer il suo giocatore fosse stato Romagnoli perché il vigile vive in un mondo tutto suo ma in questo caso ha ragione da vendere.
Se il macellaio vale 80 non vedo come quella bestia di Bremer possa valere meno.
Ah , skriniar tra 6 mesi può firmare a zero, oltretutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Immagino quanto sarà contento Bremer che ha rinnovato fidandosi di Cairo


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Immagino quanto sarà contento Bremer che ha rinnovato fidandosi di Cairo


Bravo,un altro pollo come Belotti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


A questo punto e seguendo queste logiche, il centrale campione d’Italia e parte integrante della difesa meno battuta del campionato, alias Fik Tomori, di milioni ne vale almeno 100.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Immagino quanto sarà contento Bremer che ha rinnovato fidandosi di Cairo


eppure la storia belotti avrebbe dovuto insegnare qualcosa. Presidenti come il vigile urbano e de lamentis meritano che i giocatori vadano via a zero, sbruffoni come pochi


----------



## Stex (12 Luglio 2022)

bhe ma se non prendono bremer su chi potrebbero andare?
poi loro han promesso al giocatore che lo avrebbero preso...
ma bisogna pagare per prenderlo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Ha detto una cosa che pensano tutti, Bremer non vale la metà di Skriniar e De Ligt, quindi o son troppi per loro o troppo pochi per lui. Vediamo se tiene duro su questa linea, contando pure che Skriniar scade prima (2023) e De Ligt come Bremer (2024). È giusto che valgano di più per maggiore esperienza di internazionale e di club, ma un conto è 30 vs 50 o 50 vs 70, ma 25-30 vs 70-80 come si legge fa ridere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


.


Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Immagino quanto sarà contento Bremer che ha rinnovato fidandosi di Cairo


Probabilmente è abbastanza tranquillo perché il suo agente è stato parecchio più furbo di quello di Belotti ed ha rinnovato a condizione di inserire una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni valida da gennaio 2023. In pratica Cairo può monetizzare seriamente solo in questa sessione, non può tirare troppo la corda.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Probabilmente è abbastanza tranquillo perché il suo agente è stato parecchio più furbo di quello di Belotti ed ha rinnovato a condizione di inserire una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni valida da gennaio 2023. In pratica Cairo può monetizzare seriamente solo in questa sessione, non può tirare troppo la corda.


Questa cosa della clausola non la sapevo. Certo che allora cambia tutto. 

Perché strapagare un giocatore che teoricamente a Gennaio si libera a 15? Paghi una premium per averlo subito e non avere poi dopo troppa concorrenza, ma di fatto non può chiedere 60 milioni perché non glieli darà mai nessuno


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Bene bravissimo, minimo 60/70. Importante che non vada all inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Probabilmente è abbastanza tranquillo perché il suo agente è stato parecchio più furbo di quello di Belotti ed ha rinnovato a condizione di inserire una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni valida da gennaio 2023. In pratica Cairo può monetizzare seriamente solo in questa sessione, non può tirare troppo la corda.


vero, ma ne avevamo già discusso. Allora dimmi perchè io debba pagare 60 milioni se lo posso avere a 15 tra 6 mesi con in mezzo il mondiale.
Cioè aspetto 20 partite e l'ho a 1/5 dei soldi. Aspetto.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questa cosa della clausola non la sapevo. Certo che allora cambia tutto.
> 
> Perché strapagare un giocatore che teoricamente a Gennaio si libera a 15? Paghi una premium per averlo subito e non avere poi dopo troppa concorrenza, ma di fatto non può chiedere 60 milioni perché non glieli darà mai nessuno


Perché appunto punta ad incassare 25/30 milioni. E se tira troppo la corda a gennaio intascherà “solo” 15 milioni. E se non partisse questa sessione, a quel prezzo, forse anche il Milan si farebbe sotto seriamente.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Questo é già promesso all'Inter. Cairo sta solo facendo il suo giochino per poter aumentare il prezzo, ma se non saranno 25M saranno 30M.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Beh in effetti non è che abbia tutti i torti...


----------



## kipstar (12 Luglio 2022)

credo abbia ragione.....


----------



## Masanijey (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Allora proviamoci noi.
Maldini: "Bremer? Se Caldara vale 15 euro..."


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero, ma ne avevamo già discusso. Allora dimmi perchè io debba pagare 60 milioni se lo posso avere a 15 tra 6 mesi con in mezzo il mondiale.
> Cioè aspetto 20 partite e l'ho a 1/5 dei soldi. Aspetto.


perche tra sei mesi non sai cosa succede, magari a 15 fa gola al milan e alla juve oltre che all'iner, magari tra 6 mesi qualche difensore torna infortunato dal mondiale e si accende la concorrenza con le squadre estere che possono offrire ben altri stipendi


----------



## kYMERA (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero, ma ne avevamo già discusso. Allora dimmi perchè io debba pagare 60 milioni se lo posso avere a 15 tra 6 mesi con in mezzo il mondiale.
> Cioè aspetto 20 partite e l'ho a 1/5 dei soldi. Aspetto.


Si, peccato che da qui a Gennaio passano 6 mesi, il campionato è già iniziato, banalmente il giocatore si può anche rompere e comunque avrebbe bisogno di fare preparazione e imparare a giocare con i compagni. Di fatto perde una stagione.
E il giocatore comunque con una uscita a 15 mln e buone prestazioni potrebbe benissimo attirare altre squadre da tutta Europa. Ecco che quindi conviene all'Inter sborsare il cash subito.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Luglio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Questa cosa della clausola non la sapevo. Certo che allora cambia tutto.
> 
> Perché strapagare un giocatore che teoricamente a Gennaio si libera a 15? Paghi una premium per averlo subito e non avere poi dopo troppa concorrenza, ma di fatto non può chiedere 60 milioni perché non glieli darà mai nessuno


Scusa ma l'Inter sta facendo esattamente la stessa cosa con Skriniar. Tra 6 mesi potrebbe firmare a 0 con chiunque: per loro va bene richiedere 70mln?


----------



## Maximo (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Cairo è il no 1. Certo che se Belotti valeva 100 mln e Baselli 25 mln, Bremer può valerne anche 200.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Scusa ma l'Inter sta facendo esattamente la stessa cosa con Skriniar. Tra 6 mesi potrebbe firmare a 0 con chiunque: per loro va bene richiedere 70mln?



infatti lo stesso discorso è identico. Se c'è qualcuno disposto a pagare 70 milioni Skriniar a mesi dalla scadenza ovviamente il banco salta.


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> A questo punto e seguendo queste logiche, il centrale campione d’Italia e parte integrante della difesa meno battuta del campionato, alias Fik Tomori, di milioni ne vale almeno 100.


Con queste cifre per me ne vale 120.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cairo sul futuro di Bremer:"Bremer è straordinario, gli ho detto che fosse arrivata una offerta adeguata l’avrei venduto. Ma nel mercato tutto è relativo, perché se sento parlare di 70 milioni per Skriniar credo che Bremer valga più delle cifre che circolano"


Secondo me un'operazione come ha in mente l'Inter : Bremer e 40 milioni per Skriniar sono rapine a mano armata. 
Speriamo che la Juve gli contenda Bremer.


----------



## sunburn (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero, ma ne avevamo già discusso. Allora dimmi perchè io debba pagare 60 milioni se lo posso avere a 15 tra 6 mesi con in mezzo il mondiale.
> Cioè aspetto 20 partite e l'ho a 1/5 dei soldi. Aspetto.


Penso dipenda tutto dalla valutazione tecnica che fa il potenziale acquirente sulla necessità o meno di averlo subito. 
Se hai bisogno di un pc ora, non aspetti il black friday di novembre…


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un'operazione come ha in mente l'Inter : Bremer e 40 milioni per Skriniar sono rapine a mano armata.
> Speriamo che la Juve gli contenda Bremer.


Sono obbligati, Koulibaly è difficilissimo, idem il titolare dell'Arsenal (Gabriel) o Kimpembé, le altre due voci uscite. Altrimenti confermerebbero l'inettitudine e la goffaggine degli ultimi anni, alcuni qui si lancerebbero dalla rupe se i nostri dirigenti fossero tali imbelli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Sono obbligati, Koulibaly è difficilissimo, idem il titolare dell'Arsenal (Gabriel) o Kimpembé, le altre due voci uscite. Altrimenti confermerebbero l'inettitudine e la goffaggine degli ultimi anni, alcuni qui si lancerebbero dalla rupe se i nostri dirigenti fossero tali imbelli.


C'è sempre acerbi


----------



## Goro (12 Luglio 2022)

Io spero sempre in situazioni come queste perché vorrei tanto che i tifosi interisti calino la loro infinita arroganza, ma so che è un sogno. Forza Cairo comunque, ci comprò anche Niang all'epoca dai.


----------

